# pain with hashimoto's



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

is it normal to have joint/muscle aches and pains with hashimoto's? And how is the severity? Do people usually have pain that gradually become worse? or do you just GET HIT with it one day? i have a really low tolerance for pain and that is probably why it's hitting me harder than it would for most who can tolerate pain. i only weigh 100 lbs, i feel the pain everywhere sometimes.

i was diagnosed september with hashi's. end of september, i ended up in the ER with what i think was hashitoxicosis and my first panic attack. Since then, I've had severe pain that comes and goes. I take Motrin but to no avail. I picked up a prescription for Tramadol today from my GP and I am afraid to take it. Is it normal to just be hit with sudden pain that lasts this long? Ive been sick for six weeks, out of work, on disability and medical leave. im only 26 feeling like an 80 year old. not only does the pain bother me, but the severe fatigue. forcing myself to wake up in the am to get up and cook for myself is even a task sometimes.

to describe my pain, i wake up with a stiff neck sometimes, but my pain is in my arms, legs, back, knees, and ball of my feet. two MD's confirmed i didnt have fibro due to the trigger points tests but i heard those arent really that accurate either. i was told fibro is a symptom of hypoT. any thoughts?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes.

I was considering surgery on both knees because I was uncomfortable. It was the worst in my hips. I also have a herniated disk in my neck. The discomfort from that is significantly reduced since my thyroid has been removed.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

the thyroid is responsible for many things! i dont have any indication on my labs/ultrasound that i need to take this darn thing out! Lol, joplin im glad you are pain free! i am still struggling..


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder the same thing... i have constant knee and back pain (bulging discs), and then I have sudden flares off joint pain (usually hands, elbows, and shoulders) that last a month. When the "flare up" happen, I have a hard time brushing my teeth or raising my arm to comb my hair. I first started getting those joint problems in my twenties, but now that I'm approaching 40, the flares happen a few times a year... much more frequent.

I have a high pain threshold, but there are times where the pain gets bad enough that i have a hard time getting moving, and sometimes I just can't make my joints do a movement even when I try to force it through the pain.

I was diagnosed with hashi's in August and started on synthroid in September. Shortly after that I had a joint flare-up that had me looking into Lupus and UCTD, but many around here said my symptoms could have been caused by my body adjusting to the meds. I'm not sure that's all it is though.

My meds have since been adjusted up again (I'm still quite hypo) but my body didn't react this time so who knows. I'm trying to be patient to see what my body does once I'm not hypo, but it's a hard wait.

Best wishes to you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

I had to have PT for my left arm - it was swollen and hurt to lift or move in certain ways at the elbow. Then I started having severe knee and hip pain and even pain in feet when walking first thing in a.m. When I got up from sitting or out of the car I was startled at how I walked. I was in pain! I also had some back pain. TT was a blessing. I am totally pain free. I hope you get to feeling better soon! Hang in there - it is going to get better!! God bless!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any recent lab's with ranges you could share?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

@Lovlkn -

my recent labs:
tsh 0.77 (0.3-3)
free t3 3.13 (2.5-3.9)
free t4 1.05 (0.58-1.64)

im currently on synthroid 25 mcg for 9 days now. i also have armour that was prescribed by a different dr. dr was aware of me being on synthroid, but im hesitant about starting it since i just started the synthroid. i am not feeling any better then i did before i started the meds.


----------

